# Throw away kidzone screen saver



## gimpyestrada (Dec 26, 2002)

I think kidzone could be a whole lot better if, when enabled, it would play a randomly selected show from within the kidzone instead of the darn screensaver. 

My three year old isn't able to work the TiVo remote, but he can figure out how to turn on the TV. If he could turn on the TV and there were already a show playing, then he would be happy and wouldn't have to come wake me up on at 6 AM on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

or better yet... maybe a configurable default playlist?


----------



## gimpyestrada (Dec 26, 2002)

Anything would be better than the dark screen with the dancing logo!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

what would be cool for your situation, have a group of shows just run on a loop, so when the tv gets turned on, it's already playing and good to go


----------



## JennyP (Jul 12, 2006)

For my own benefit I would like them to keep the black screen and the logo. 

Nothing to do with kids, but my TV in the bedroom is so old it doesn't have a sleep setting, so I just fall asleep to a program through Kidzone and voila I wake up to a quiet bedroom and just a little light of the bouncing logo.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

gimpyestrada said:


> My three year old isn't able to work the TiVo remote, but he can figure out how to turn on the TV. If he could turn on the TV and there were already a show playing, then he would be happy and wouldn't have to come wake me up on at 6 AM on a Saturday morning.


Okay, am I the only one whose first thought was this is just a phase that he'll grow out of?  Maybe even sooner than you think? 

Not that there's anything wrong with the suggestion, mind you. It was just the first thing that popped into my head when I read that.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The one thing that's really on my Kidzone feature wishlist is two-way program filtering. Here's what I mean: 

I can select certain shows that I want to appear only in "Now Playing" but not in "Kidzone" - these are the shows that I don't want my kids to watch. I can also assign certain shows to specifically appear in Kidzone. But as far as I know there's no setting that allows me to select certain shows that I want to appear in "Kidzone" but not in "Now Playing." In other words, if I have "Blues Clues" assigned as a Kidzone show, why should it have to clutter my regular "Now Playing" list by appearing there, too? I'd much prefer it to be an "either/or" choice, rather than "also show in Kidzone"


----------

